# 2004 660 no spark



## ernieb62

I have a 2004 660 grizzly that was running along fine and went dead and wont start back. Put new plug in and still no start. When i turn it over for about 10 seconds i get one spark at the end of the cranking time----other than that i have no spark-----best of my ability i have 530 ohms between the red/white wire and the blue/white wire form my stator---any ideas on what to check and how???


----------



## wyo58

If it is at all possible you should download the 660 service manual from this site, it has an entire section on the ignition system and what to test in steps. I looked it over and it is really layed out well. Just my advice.

Pick up coil resistance: white/red and white/green should be 459-561 ohms
rotor rotation direction sensing coil resistance: red and white/blue should be .063-.077 ohms


----------



## ernieb62

Thanks for the advice wyo58. I did that and the procedures to test are much better than my haynes manual. my pk up coil resistance is 540 which is good but my rotor rotation coil is only .o14???? if I am using the ohm meter correctly which i think i am but i am pretty new at electrical work. does this mean i need to replace the whole stater assembly or is a different part to replace. i have never heard of a rotation coil---i have only heard of a pickup coil. Thanks again


----------



## wyo58

Not really sure what it is doing but it is feeding the CDI unit. I would also check the spark plug coil too just to make sure it's not that. I'm fairly certain that the pick-up coil/ stator is expensive. So eliminate all of the other items first is a good practice. In the manual it says to put your meter in the x 100 scale for both tests, and since you got a reading for the first coil with-in specs and the second reading was outside specs you probably were using it correctly. Also since the specs for the second coil test are fairly low resistance make sure your meter is zeroed ( should be in your meter instructions ), although a lot of meters these days auto zero. I'm just making sure we eliminate all possibilities before you spend money on a stator. Good luck and let us know what you find!


----------



## primetime1267

I had spark on my stator also, but it was def. bad... I got one from ebay (accel stator)2 weeks ago for 70 bucks, slapped it in, fired right up.. Stranger things have happened on this grizzly, but not much.


----------

